# Tomahawk Creek Flooding



## edeick (Feb 8, 2011)

Trying to find some information on Tomahawk Creek Flooding. Lodging, ramps and overall fishing on the lake.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

You could call Elk Country Party Store in Atlanta. He should be able to give you some info. I used to fish Tomahawk YEARS ago. Great crappie and bass place.

As far as I know, there are NO hotel/motels very near it. I would stay in Onaway if I wanted a roof over my head. There are campgrounds at the flooding too.


----------



## seabass810 (Apr 2, 2010)

I had quite the adventure trying to fish that place. Bought a book about all the lakes in that area and ramps so I thought it would be great. Took my minivan and boat and headed over to the ramp shown on the boat. Long story short that ramp did not exist and ended taking a tour on the fourwheeler trails. Once I did see the real ramp I tried it out and only saw one nice bass. I was exited because of all the down timber so went out the next day and never even had a hit or see anything except for small bluegill. I will be back up there later this year again. Looks like an awesome place for fish. I dont remember the name of the road but it is a dnr launch with a cement pad but no dock, i want to say it is on the north side. There is the state campground there with a nicer launch. Hopefully someone will respond who has actually caught fish there.


----------



## Northbay (Jun 25, 2002)

Good fishing for both Bass and panfish, and some pike too. Brand new launch and completely redone campground on the north west side. Campsites are seperated from each other and the launch is really nice except for the goose poop. Never had any problems with the bass they are usually very cooperative on senko's or jigs. I have never chased the panfish so I could not comment on this other than I have seen many while chasing bass.


----------

